# VPNC: Bei Boot kein automatischer Connect zum VPN

## Finswimmer

Hi,

wenn ich boote, soll zwar das Tun0 Interface angelegt werden, allerdings die route nicht über das VPN, sondern zuerst über das offene Wlan laufen, sodass ich dann über den NetworkManager-Applet das VPN aktivieren kann.

Ich will quasi kein Autoconnect haben.

Wisst Ihr, wie das geht?

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Einfach das vpnc beim booten nicht starten. Das Tun0 wird doch vom Kernel angelegt. Oder hab ich deine Frage falsch verstanden?

Sebastian

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Einfach das vpnc beim booten nicht starten. Das Tun0 wird doch vom Kernel angelegt. Oder hab ich deine Frage falsch verstanden?
> 
> Sebastian

 

Wenn ich VPN aber nicht starte, kann der NetworkManager mich dann aber auch nicht, auf Wunsch, verbinden...

----------

## papahuhn

Der Gnome Network Manager unterstützt vpnc (möglicherweise auch KDE?), warum probierst du es nicht damit?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich glaube, ich drück mich falsch aus...

Ich nutze den NetworkManager mit einem NetworkManager-Applet (für KDE4).

Dort kann ich VPN aktivieren/deaktivieren. Das funkioniert super.

Als Voraussetzung brauche ich dafür /etc/init.d/vpnc start.

Lasse ich dies beim Boot starten, so ist die default Route über das VPN (sprich ich habe eine IP von meiner Uni).

Ich möchte aber, dass ich meine eigene IP habe, wenn ich den Rechner anschalte. Und nur wenn ich explizit das VPN auswähle, soll die default Route auf tun0 gelegt werden, sodass ich dann eine IP von meiner Uni "erhalte".

Somit muss der Dienst "vpnc" starten, darf aber nicht automatisch meine default Route ändern.

Tobi

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Für was brauchst du das vpn denn? Willst du allen Verkehr über die Uni leiten oder willst du nur auf bestimmte Server in der Uni zugreifen?

Ich hab das auch so. Aber meine default Route liegt weiter auf meinem eth0 interface. Und die IP von der Uni bekommt ja auch nur das Tun0 Interface. Die eth0/wlan0 Adresse bleibt ja bestehen.

Es gehen nur die Pakete an die Uni die auf Uni Server gehen.

Beschreib doch einfach mal ein bisschen was du machen willst und zeig ma deine vpnc.conf. Lösch aber die Passwörter raus.

Sebastian

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich muss, wenn ich aufm Campus bin, über besagtes VPN surfen. Das heißt, ich verbinde mich mit dem Wlan "hrz" und dann aktiviere im Applet den VPN, die route wird auf tun0 gelegt und alles ist gut.

Bin ich aber nun zuhause und starte den Laptop, so liegt die route auch auf tun0, da automatisch beim Boot vpnc gestartet wird und dieses sofort die route umbiegt.

Prinzipiell soll VPNC immer im Hintergrund aktiv sein, sodass ich mit einem Mausklick ins UNI Netz komme, aber es soll NIE beim Start automatisch mit der UNI verbunden werden.

Tobi

----------

## papahuhn

Du hast ein merkwürdiges vpnc. Das vpnc das ich kenne, muss nicht aktiv sein, wenn ich es nicht benutzen will. Aus welchem Grund muss deins bereits beim Boot gestartet werden?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Du hast ein merkwürdiges vpnc. Das vpnc das ich kenne, muss nicht aktiv sein, wenn ich es nicht benutzen will. Aus welchem Grund muss deins bereits beim Boot gestartet werden?

 

Jupp. Ich hatte ein Denkfehler. Ich dachte, ich brauche den Dienst VPNC, um überhaupt (jemals) eine VPN Verbindung aufbauen zu können. 

Es ist aber so, dass VPNC und NM (in Bezug auf VPN) die gleichen Zwecke erfüllen.

Habe nun VPNC rausgeschmissen aus dem Autostart.

Nun verbindet sich NM automatisch mit meinem Heim-Wlan, und erst wenn ich auf VPN klicke, bekomme ich die IP von der Uni.

Danke an alle!

Tobi

----------

